# Lip Balm



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Im thinking of adding another item to my line. I now have soap, lotion bars and sugar scrubs. I feel like I need one more item to round out my display. Maybe lip balm. What has been your experience? Is it worth the trouble? Do you use a flavoring or just EO? What about micas? Thanks. DOrit


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I am just beginning those so don't know what to tell you. I asked around and got opinions on flavors liked from friends and family.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I sell them and they are worth the time since I can make so many at one time. No EO's and No micas. Just plain with flavor oil. $3.00 each
I love get suckered flavor oils.
Best sellers are 
Cherry Berry (from Aroma Haven)
Lime Kiwi
White Chocolate and Macadamia Nut


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing that info. Do you mind also sharing whether you use tins or tubes? I saw tubes for sale WSP for $.79 each is that the best price arouns? Thanks again. Dorit


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I use tubes and have used the little pots. they sold but VERY slowly so I don't do them anymore. $.79 each sounds high.
Aroma Haven and Elements have good prices on the tubes. I always buy when there is a sale so the tubes are less than $.20 each.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I found mine on sale at Elements.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

www.lipbalmtubes.com

http://www.lipbalmtubes.com/Natural-Round-Lip-Balm-Tube-15-oz-pr-1.html

$.16 each if you buy 101 tubes


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't do an awful lot of selling but the little I have done I find very little interest in lip balms. I was hoping that would be a good low-price-point seller for me but it just hasn't been the case. It seems to be mostly teen/pre-teen girls that are interested which is a pretty small market around me.

HTH.
Elizabeth


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Lip Balms are slow for me but steady and after 5 years I have a repeat business from a lot of adults (especially men) during winter months. It isn't a big money maker but it is something that gives variety to my setup.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks for all that info, exactly the info I was looking for to make up my mind.  Dorit


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Dorit - I sell more bar soaps than anything but what is a VERY close second is liquid soap in foamers. I like that I can make a big batch of paste/concentrate and then just fill the foamers as I need them, scenting individually.

I know, not what you were asking but maybe something to consider.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Elizabeth, Actually that was exactly what I was asking, I need another product, something less time consuming than soap, which is what I love but ....you know. Is there a recipe on the web for the paste you make, if its propietery I understand. Dorit


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Check out the liquid soap recipe section in the stickies. I started with Barbara's recipe there and have only modified it a bit to include more goat milk. 

Elizabeth


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Elizabeth, how do you scent it individually? And what bottles do you use for foamers, my customers hated the ones I got, said they leaked after just a few weeks of use. Vicki


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Vicki - I use a pipette, 2mls into each foamer bottle. It might be too labor intensive for your needs but it works ok for my small business. I can see how it would get tiresome if I were doing significant volume. If I had orders for a larger number, I'd probably scent a quart or so of diluted paste. A quart of diluted paste would fill about 20 foamers. Here are the foamers I use:

http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin14f.html

I really like these foamers; they're not cheap but they're attractive and seem to work well. I've had one on my kitchen sink for over a year and it's still going strong. I also sell refills that are 8oz but they're double strength. So, when the foamer is empty, the customer fills the foamer half full from the refill and then fills the remainder with water. I sell each for $7.00, if they buy both at the same time I sell them 2/$12 to try to encourage them to reuse the foamer bottle. I also tell customers that I'll refill their refill bottle for $5.00...giving them two more foamers worth of LS but noone has taken me up on that offer. I'd say about half the people by both foamer and refill and about half buy just the foamer.

HTH.
Elizabeth


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I use the same bottle as Elizabeth but from Jodys creation. They were around a dollar each. Notice the size of the top of the pump. I just recently purchased LS foamer from someone and the pump top was very small and it is VERY difficult to pump without your hand slipping off the top. So look for one with a large top. The same is true for the base. if the base is too small it will tip. Look for a larger base.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

So your scent in your bottle with your liquid soap, you just shake it and it mixes readily? Do you make lotion? Is your liquid soap the consistancy of your lotion? Perhaps my liquid soap is to thick, I have a bear of a time shaking it into bottles like I do for small lotion orders. Vicki


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Yup, it mixes just fine. I've never had a problem. It's really thin - not quite watery, but almost. You can't use thick LS in a foamer, it will clog and won't foam.

I don't make lotion but I can see where trying to scent each individually would become very tedious. I would imagine it's much too thick to disperse it evenly very easily.

Elizabeth


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

My lotion shakes in scent eaisly, it's my liquid soap that does not  I think I am going to thin it down some, I love the foamers! Vicki


----------

